

DirectXTK October 2012 release - andreiursan
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/archive/2012/10/02/directxtk-october-2012-release.aspx

======
andreiursan
it looks that they are rewritting some of the XNA features in C++11, e.g.
SpriteFont, SpriteBatch, BasicEffect:

SpriteBatch, BasicEffect:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/archive/2012/03/02/spriteba...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/archive/2012/03/02/spritebatch-
and-basiceffect-for-c-direct3d-11.aspx)

Sprite Font:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/archive/2012/05/02/directxt...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/archive/2012/05/02/directxtk-
now-includes-spritefont.aspx)

Source: <http://blogs.msdn.com/b/shawnhar/>

------
espes
Or, y'know, open source cross-platform implementations of XNA.

<https://monogame.codeplex.com/>

<https://anxframework.codeplex.com/>

~~~
andreiursan
there is also ExEn, but it looks that is abandoned by the creator.
<http://exen.codeplex.com/>

------
stcredzero
_> My implementation approximates an ideal geosphere by recursively
subdividing a starting shape – in this case an octahedron._

I implemented an Octahedral geosphere for a space game in Panda 3D. Otherwise,
you'd get artifacts when looking down at the poles of a planet, where all
those longitude segments intersected.

------
tinco
Well that's great, but it still doesn't provide a clean API to C# does it? So
it can't really be a replacement for XNA?

------
jspru
Title doesn't match the content at all. I thought this might be an official
announcement re: the future of XNA.

~~~
coroxout
Which would be long overdue. DirectXTK looks neat but so far it's no
replacement for the bits of XNA I've used. And with all the uncertainty I'd
like to see something very official in big, shiny writing to convince me any
new MS game development offering is futureproof enough to bother learning.

No disrespect to Shawn Hargreaves, whose work I've been enjoying since
discovering Allegro 15 years ago. I'm interested to see whatever he produces
post-XNA and glad of the reminder to check his blog more often.

------
pjmlp
XNA C# != DirectXTK C++

Or did I miss something?

~~~
valdiorn
IS XNA allowed by the WinRT? Can you publish XNA stuff via the Windows 8
store?

~~~
pjmlp
XNA seems to be in a zombie state
<http://forums.wpcentral.com/developers/180590.htm>

All the official Metro documentation only talks about DirectX with C++.

But my point was that the title used by the original post was misleading.

If you need to use C++, then there are better engines than an XNA API clone.

